# Longer floor mat for Gen2



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone have any recommendations for an aftermarket/accessory floor mat that is longer than the standard? On that covers the back "shelf" area of the floor, but also has tie downs AND is cloth?
I often keep my left foot rested back there and there is no mat coverage. Thanks.


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

buy the weathertec ones and cover them in carpet?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I ordered the ones below from a famous online retailer named after a South American River (are we allowed to name drop sellers on this website?)
They snap in, and go up to the top of the shelf. I wish they went a little past, but MUCH better than the standard and keeping all the salt slush contained.
They are not fabric, however, just a textured hard material. 

[h=1]3D MAXpider Front Row Custom Fit All-Weather Floor Mat for Select Chevrolet Cruze Models - Kagu Rubber (Gray)[/h]


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

I literally just ordered those too (in black). It was roughly 50% cheaper for just the fronts than those rubber ones from WT. I also wanted something with a bit more give/cushion which this looks like it has. 2 day shipping will post some pics of before and afters.


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi All,

Just sharing the difference between the mats I got (listed above) by silvercruzer and what the originals looked like. I only got the two fronts as I don't expect as many ppl in the backseats. I have yet to drive w/ them in yet, but overall very happy with the fit and finish. Will give my further opinion once I drive a bit with them.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I did not bother with the back mats either. I do have kids with salty/slushy boots, but their is sufficient coverage with the OEM mats.
With these new ones, I do have times where putting my foot back I still am on the carpet a bit, but much better coverage than previous. I also took a vacuum to these new mats while leaving them in, and they cleaned up quite well.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

They look nice, question, when I go to Amazon or the product website they do not list for 2018 Cruze?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ordered the same 3D mats for my daughters car. They are great and clean up is easy! Will most likely order them for my '18 as well. Did they change anything from '17?


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

rry3158652 said:


> They look nice, question, when I go to Amazon or the product website they do not list for 2018 Cruze?


As far as I know, there aren't any differences between the mats for the 17/18 Cruze. I will note that the passenger side has the lock for the anchors but there aren't any anchors on the floor so I guess more like design. 
Not sure if affilinks are accepted, but here goes the exact ones i bought.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...7a-20&linkId=7b3085a4a850b1bc88093ac76c56b341


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks will order them soon.


----------

